# Vitalmax NABBA CZECH OPEN 17th October 2009



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*Vitalmax NABBA CZECH OPEN 17th October 2009*
​
http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/www.vitalmaxnutrition.co.uk

I have been fortunate to be invited to compete in the *Vitalmax NABBA CZECH OPEN 17th October 2009*.

This is an all expenses paid trip along with prize money at the contest of $20k with the money split between 1st - 6th place.

It is a great honour to compete for Vitalmax, and I would like to take this oppertunity to thank all involved in team Vitalmax and their sponsership.http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/www.vitalmaxnutrition.co.uk








http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/www.vitalmaxnutrition.co.uk

Prior to this date I am also preparing to compete at one of the best (in my opinion) UKBFF comps, the UKBFF Midlands on 20th September 2009. http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/www.vitalmaxnutrition.co.uk

*I would like to record my workouts, diet and supplement prep as a record and possibly an aid to others and to myself to reflect upon along my progress.* http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/www.vitalmaxnutrition.co.uk

As the owner of *KRUNCH GYM*, Waltham Abbey, Essex I am constantly being asked for advice and help and receantly helped 3 members place 1st, 1st and 5th respectively at the recent NABBA SE.http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/www.vitalmaxnutrition.co.uk



I have been competing for many years at bodybuilding at various levels both at home and abroad. Competing in the USA and Australia along with being fortunate to be on the GB musclemania team competing in Hungary.....the United Kingdom NAC Team competing in the World championships and the Mr Universe competitions held in Greece & Germany.

*..I have the previous bodybuilding titles .... *

ANB SE runner up, -90kg class 2001

....

ANB.. Midlands runner up, -90kg class 2001

....

Musclmania.. light heavyweight UK runner up 2002

....

Musclemania Europe.. heavywieght runner up

....

Muscle Beach, LA.. Heavyweight runner up 2005

....

Mr Titan 2006.. Tall class winner

....

Mr Titan 2006.. Police class winner

....

Mr Titan 2006.. 2 x best Presentation

....

Mr Titan 2006.. Overall winner

....

WABBA 2006.. Hercules 3rd Place Heavyweights

....

NABBA SE 2007.. 1st Place, Class 2 - qualified for Britain 2007 plus invitation to NABBA Pro AM

....

NABBA PRO AM 2007.. 3rd Place overall

....

Mr TITAN 2007.. 1st Place Heavyweights

....

Mr TITAN 2007.. 1st Place Best Police Officer

....

Mr TITAN 2007.. Best Legs In Competition Award

....

NAC British Open 2007.. 2nd Place, Tall Class - qualified for NAC Universe 2007 in Germany Dec 1st 2007

....

NAC Mr UNIVERSE 2007 GERMANY.. 8th Place, Tall Class

....

UKBFF STARS OF TOMORROW 2007.. 1st Place Intermediate Heavyweight Class 2007 - Qualify For UKBFF British Finals Oct 2008

NAC British UK 2008 2nd Place- qualified for NAC World Championship 2008 in GREECE

....

NAC WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP 2008- Greece 5th Place

NAC British Open 2008 1st Place, qualified for NAC Universe 2008 in Germany Dec 2008

....

NAC Mr UNIVERSE 2008 GERMANY.. 10th Place

I made the transition from ANB natural comps after a life threatning accident meant any training would have to come to an end.

I am a firm believer in the mind being the most powerfull muscle. I suffered a serious motorbike accident some 5 years ago that paralysed me from the kneck down for 48 hours. That's alot of time to contomplate life! From that the surgeons told me I would never write again or use my arms for lifting weights due to how shattered they were, let slong compete. Several plates & pins later and a rigerous Physio routine recovered my movement and my positive mental attitude made my comeback to compete and win the Mr Titan in 2006 my most rewarding competition to date!

So that's enough on me and my background, but worth sharing with you all as its been some time since I have posted regularly and hope it has built a better picture as to the person I am.

*So now onto the prep!! *Most bodybuilders dread the diet side of prepping, I am no different, I love my food especially Nandos & their peri peri chips! Plus Prezzo pizza and their honeycomb cheesecake are outstanding!

My mouth is almost watering at the thought of them, still I eat that type of food 1-2 x per week off season on my days off training. The remainder of my off season diet is very similar to my contest diet at 12 weeks out, very strict bodybuilding foods, although carb portions are not counted and I would include the addition of healthy fats. Udoschoice oil is excellent, along with fish oils and raw nuts. I believe a bodybuilder should look like a bodybuilder year round and not be totally devoid of definition.

This type of clean eating had allowed me to a fairly lean off season look with a bodyweight of 18 & 1/2 stone.

So typically I believe in cleaning my diet up at 15 weeks out. Removing excess sauces, refined carbs and of course treats! In order to change my mindset for the controlled eating ahead.

My serious comp diet always starts at 12 weeks following a carefully weighed out diet and eating regime. I actually prefer to eat a comp diet than off season as I'm a creature of routine and enjoy following a set plan , no deviations, rather than a "what do I fancy to eat now" approach to food.

This year at 15 weeks out through to 12 weeks I tried using a Palumbo type keto diet to test it on my body and my digestion, with the intent of using it for the entire prep, as follows:-

*Dave pulumbo diet *

*Meal 1*

50g whey, 2tbs peanut butter, 5g fiber

*Meal 2*

8oz chicken, 1/2 cup nuts

*Meal 3*

8oz chicken, 1/2 cup nuts

*Meal 4 *

8oz steak or slamon, green salad or veg, 1tbs oil

*Meal 5 *

8oz chicken, 1/2 cup nuts

*Meal 6 *

50 whey, 2tbs peanut butter, 5g fiber

*Supplements*










*CFM Protein 90 Vitalmax - whey isolate*

*take at breakfast and before bed plus post training *

*Before training and Cardio*










BCAA 6grams










Fat Burner 1 a day










L Carnitine 3g










3g creatine + HMB










10g glutamine

*Post Training*










5g Leucine










3g taurinehttp://www.vitalmaxnutrition.co.uk/

[[1000mg omega 3 fish oil 3xday

1300mg eve primrose oil 2xday

1000mg vit C 4xday

MultiVit 2xday

5g fiber 2xday

+4 liters water per day

2 cups coffee per day

As much diet drinks as needed

2-3 piece gum day

No sweetner use stevia

The method to working out individual macro amounts as follows:-

*DIETING *

PROTEIN 1g per lb bodyweight (250 - 300g)

CARBS No direct starchy source

FATS 150g -200g

*KETOSIS* means the body won't burn carbs for energy it will burn stored fat

Takes approx 3-4 days of no carbs

*CHEAT MEAL *once a week eat one evening cheat meal, inc carbs to release a burst of insulin to boost T4 to T3 and keep the thyroid working

TRAINING

WeightTraining uses approx 40g perworkout

*Training 5 days per week. *

*Mon *chest, calves, abs

*Tues* back

*Wed *off

*Thurs* legs

*Fri *shoulders, traps, calves

*Sat* arms, abs

*Sun* off (cheat meal day!)

*CARDIO*

Low intensity long duration

Under 130bpm done 1st thing in morning on empty stomache, daily.

*For me this diet was great in that the calories are kept high and the fats make the food digestion very controlled and thus no hunger pains! *

High calories should maintain high muscle mass!

However although I was never hungry and rarely craved, my stomache after 3 weeks could not constantly digest the large amount of nuts and thus began to feel uncomfortable and bloated from meal 1.

This is most probably due to my IBS and the fact that certain foods I am allergic to prevented me having much variation. I have found that if personally I eat too much of one food type I will soon build up problems utilising the food and IBS discomfort will follow.

A real shame as a great easy diet that never left me feeling hungry or tired or snappy, like traditional comp prep diets are known for.

*As a side note*- I have put many clients in and out my gym on this type of diet, amounts specific to the persons activity and bodyweight with FANTASTIC results! So well worth a try!

*So through the 3 week Keto diet my bodyweight dropped by 9lbs*. Approx 3lb per week, an ideal fatloss amount, of course a good amount of initial weight loss on this diet will be from water!

*So at 12 weeks and ready to start a traditional reducing carb diet I weighed 17stone 10lb. *


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

12 week diet

due to being allergic considerably to egg White and milk these foods are ommitted from the diet totally, this includes protein powder blends.

*wake*

black coffee

1pint water

3g l carnitine

10g glutamine

6g bcaa

*1 hour cardio - fast walk*

*meal 1*

60g CFM 90 whey isolate

75g oats

multivit

*pre weights*

10g glutamine

3g creatine

6g bcaa

*train - 1 hour weights*

*pwo*

60g CFM 90 isolate

30g vitargo

10g glutamine

3g creatine

5g leucine

*meal 2*

200g chicken

3 oatcakes

1 tsp peanut butter natural - no sugar

*meal 3*

200g chicken

6 slice cucumber

1 tsp peanut butter

*meal 4*

200g chicken

125g cooked brown rice

*meal 5*

200g steak

green veg or salad

*meal 6*

60g CFM 90 whey isolate

1 tsp peanut butter

*b4 bed*

10g glutamine

5g leucine

zma

3g vit c spread through day with 4litre minimum of water

diet coke when needed to fend off any sweet cravings!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi all

To answer a few of the above,

I always clean up my diet prior to competing and the usual prep starts at 12 weeks. So this year I used the Palumbo diet for weeks 15-12 but after that time it started to upset my body. Bloated from the 1st meal is no fun!!! not great 4 me altho I still maintain a great diet for many others!

So the diet Im following, above is more conventional, lower carbs, high enough protein and lowering cals as the weeks go on. Generally I stick with the exact same foods and cals for approx 2 weeks then asses and change to slightly lower amounts of carbs or fats to keep the fat/weight loss going.

Due to low cals, I have always been a big believer in supplementing, especially crucial when dieting as the nutritional needs are not being covered from foods and calories... the tightrope we walk as a dieting bodybuilder is very slim slip from fat loss to muscle loss (even using high amounts of AAS). Off season though, I do tend to use only a very limited amount of supplements due to the high quality foods I eat in their place!

And onto my sponsors.....

I have been with myprotein for some years, but unfortunatly the opening of my own gym and sale of mainstream products as a businessman and not being able to sell myprotein through the gym, possibly due to the packaging or taste or peer pressure from other consumers to use certain brands meant a slight fall out of favourtism between myself and myprotien. Also the fact the running a brand new gym business took so much of my time has meant I have been unable to contribute etc to the Myprotein brand and thus we after 4 good years together have gone are own ways..!!!

Still, their range has grown as has their company and Im wish oliver and the team the best of luck.!

However every cloud has a silver lining, and from their I have been fortunate to meet and join the VITALMAX team , including Rob Ronaldo, and good friend Robbie Anchant - along with Pro Pavol Jablonicky...!

I had been using the range anyway and believed some of the supplements they stock awesome in effects, especially when dieting... The L Carnatine liquid and Creatine HMB are real beneficial I believe in aiding fat loss prior to any exercise and recovery when on a low cal diet... Plus the fact that VITALMAX CFM Isolate 90 is in individual serving packets makes my life on the road so much more conveniant!!

I have had some photos taken in the gym and will be posting them very soon. This I will be doing weekly to show any changes made..

I will also be including workouts , weight, reps, cardio and changes of pace etc to try and give a good idea of the protocal I adhere to.

Thanks for following!!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

I have been training well receantly following a fractured spine and slipped disc. I injured myself some 6 months back and through much physio have resolved the issue as much as I can, well enough to squat again, albeit slightly less weighty still.

After having various MRI scans and CT scans I have now seen the fracture heal and rather than feel down about the injury some 6 months back, I used this time to dial my mind into competing at the Leamington Spa as a means to drive me onward and through the recovery process..

And its progress enough to be able to keep up with the rigous of dieting. training and cardio-ing!

my typical week at 12 weeks out training looks like this.

MON

7am pre breakfast - 1 hour cardio

11 am Chest / Calves

peck deck 4 x 15reps

incl DB press 3 x 8-12 reps (50,60, 70k)

rack presses 3 x 8-12 reps (40,50,60k aside on bar)

machine press 3 x 12 -15reps

seat calf raise superset with toe press 4x20-25 reps

30 min cardio post weights

TUES

7am pre breakfast - 1 hour cardio

11 am Back / Abs

lat pulldown 3 x 12-15reps

T bar row 3 x 8-12 reps (75,90,115k)

Hammer 1 arm row 3 x 12-15 reps (50,60,70k aside)

cable rows 3 x 12 -15reps

Partial Deadlift 3 x 12 reps (40,60,80k aside on bar - lighter than previous due to injury)

altenate weekly with back extensions 3 x 25

ab crunch with rope 3 x 20

ab machine 3 x 25

30 min cardio post weights

WED

7am pre breakfast - 1 hour cardio

day off weights

45 min cardio b4 bed

THURS

7am pre breakfast - 1 hour cardio

11 am Quads / calves

leg ext 4 x 15reps

leg press 45 degree 3 x 12- 20 reps (200,240, 280k aside on bar)

hack squat machine 3 x 12-15 reps superset with walking lunges 20k db's for 30 reps

seat calf raise superset with toe press 4x20-25 reps

30 min cardio post weights

FRI

7am pre breakfast - 1 hour cardio

11 am Delts / abs

side raise db 4 x 12-15reps (15,20,25k db)

rear delt machine 3 x 15 reps

Smith press 3 x 10-12 reps (40,50,60k aside on bar)

alternate with rack presses 3 x 8-12 reps (40,50,60k aside on bar)

shrugs 4 x 12-15 reps

reverse ab crunch superset with leg raises 4x20-25 reps

30 min cardio post weights

SAT

7am pre breakfast - 1 hour cardio

11 am Arms/Hamstrings

Tri rope pushdown 4 x 12-15 reps

Close press 3 x 8-12 reps

reverse pressdown 3 x 12-15 reps

DB seated curl 3 x 12 -15reps

Cable preacher curl 3x 12-15reps

double single arm curl 3x12-15reps

seat hamstring curl superset with lying leg curl 3 x 8-12 reps

romanian deadlift 3x12reps

inner/outer thigh machine 2 x 20 reps

30 min cardio post weights

The photos below are taken 12 weeks out, at start of real dieting, after 3 weeks of just cleaning up foods.

DONT U JUST LOVE THE XMAS BOXERS!!?? lol.......


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Neale you look awsome as ever mate, all the best. must get down to krunch sometime

Kernal


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*So 10 weeks out and diet changes*

the idea is slightly reduce cals and eat even cleaner foods as the dieting process continues. For me this works best both mentally and physically allowing to see continued changes on myself as the weeks go on.

Afterall dieting is a mentally tough process and seeing small steps continuelly in the right direction makes the process feel more worthwhile and acheiveable!

*7am wake *

black coffee

1pint water

3g l carnitine

10g glutamine

6g bcaa

* 1hour cardio*

*830am meal 1*

50g oats

200g White fish

1g vit c

multi pack vit/min

1tbs Omega 3

*
1030am meal 2*

60g CFM 90 isolate

5g fibre

10g glutamine

3g creatine

6g bcaa

3g carnatine

*11am - weights + 30 min bike*

*1pm pwo*

60g CFM 90 isolate

30g vitargo

10g glutamine

3g creatine

5g leucine

*2pm meal 3*

150g chicken

200g sweet potato

green veg

1g vit c

*430pm meal 4*

150g chicken

100g cooked brown rice

green veg

1g vit c

*8pm meal 5*

200gsteak or salmon fillet

green salad

1g vit c

mutil/vit pack

*9pm - 1hour cardio*

*1030pm meal 6*

60g whey

1tbs omega 3

2g omega 6

*11pm bed*

10g glutamine

5g leucine

diet gives approx 350 protein and 150g carbs daily

on non training days, wednesday and sunday the diet changes slightly

*wednesday*, increase oats to 100g at breakfast and add 50g oats to meal 2 - acts as small carb reload day

*also sundays*, I eat 4 oatcakes with 2 tsp of non sugar peanut butter as a reward / higher calorie load day rather than an all out cheat meal or cheat day that I have done previously when dieting

I have found by increasing these days actually helps the fat and weight still keep coming off rather than allowing the metablosim to adjust and slow the weight loss. Also it refreshes me mentally to contiue on the diet.


----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

hello Neil, you are looking tight already so im sure you will bring that trade mark condition you always have, so the best of luck. How far over your competition weight do you usually go in the offseason? I look forward reading more about your prep.


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks mate for the kind words. I actually am one of those bodybuilders that stay lean through diet and cardio off season to maintain a resembelance of shape! Normally compete around 16 1/2 stone and off season 18 1/2 stone.

This year is the heaviest I been off season with the same kind of condition. I put the extra stone on and maintained it easily with the use of vitalmax CFM 90 isolate with breakfast, pre and post training an prior to bed. Combining the vitalmax isolate with genr8 Vitargo b4 & after training made huge gains in size and strength I'm sure! Plus this year I been usin creatin hmb by vitalmax pre and post training along with taurine and boy the strength and energy surge I got has been remarkable. I used creatine some 5-6 years back as monohydrate and it worked well but never seemed to work again, no matter what amount I used or even using a ethyl ester never done a thing but this vitalmax creatine hmb is a kockout, ESP with the taurine and cheap as chips!

This year I'm going to keep using right through to comp week as neither hold any water even though this is the 1st year for many I'm getting my comp weight under 100kg to compete in the new ukbff u/100 in leamington spa!

Things tightening up almost daily now it seems which is nice I will be posting pics mon! And from mon I'll be doing a new angle on comp dieting for me, thanks to advice from DAVE KINGHAM a great diet guru and masters athlete. From mon for one week I will really drop the food amounts and carbs by nearly a half what I normally eat as a body shock, weight drop and as a easy way to coast into the comp. As after one week on real low carbs an feeling hungry I return to the diet I currently follow and the amounts will seem plentyfull rather than the strict amounts a diet normally feels like.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello mate, looking fantastic, will be following this very closely. Its a shame you coudnt carry on with the keto seeing how well it worked for u over the 3 weeks. How come ur not having a proper cheat meal on sunday nit?


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi

thanks for the support! Yeah I loved the KETO diet plan as I was never hungry but my IBS stomach inflamed which is typical of my very delicate insides!! lol

still back to the original recipe that I Have used for many years with success although this year am trying it without the cheat meal as I found previously my taste buds would take all day or night after and onto the next day to return to the 'land of bland!'

by having extra carbs from 100g oats on wed my legs workout the following day, thurs, has stayed great, strong and full throttle and by allowing myself an indulge in 2 tspn of peanut butter on 4 extra oatcakes made going to cinema sun nights or watching a dvd with a 'normall-ish' type treat food, that doesnt reset my taste buds!! This is advice Dave Kingham suggested and its seems good so far!!

here ar two shots at 8 1/2 weeks out!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*Now after hitting the 7 week mark I weigh 16stone 12lb my goal weight at this stage - so far all on track.*

*The diet change as of this Monday at 7 weeks* out and has already tightened me up a lot.

Its a little drastic to refine the diet midway this much but the theory behind this approach is rather than slowly reduce food amounts into the diet and it feel continually harder as the weeks go on. That at the mid-way point the diet drops significantly and with it a lump of fat/water/weight. Then as the week finishes I go back to the original amounts previously dieting on the week prior and it seems as though I am eating a lot of food. "A joy of a diet"!!!! and allows the coast into the big day to feel a little easier.

Plus with the excess fat carried at this stage of the diet there is more of a safe blanket of fat reserves to use now rather than closer to the show when bodyfat is very minimal the chance of losing muscle is obviously greater!

see photos, 7 weeks out!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

New pics look awesome mate, big change between 8 and half weeks and 7 weeks, loving the ed hardy boxers aswell. Is that in ur gym? Looks gd. Have u always changed ur diet at the midpoint in this fashion?....never found a loss in muscle? What's ur leg sessions looking like aswell mate


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah the pants rock!! Seems almost everytime I strip off I have some huge dodgy logo!! Ha!,,,,, u can tell a lot about a person by the underpants.. Lol

my leg workouts change weekly. One week I will choose a 3exercise giant set on quads. Such as-

leg ext 12 reps

squats machine 12 reps

leg press 12 reps

as 4 sets continuous one week then change to oppersite rotation on final set!

3 sets of walking db lunges around studio, approx 30 reps each leg with 20k or following week 10k walking lunges around studio twice, 60reps

heavy seated calf raise 4 x 20-25 reps

followed by standing or rotary calf press for 10 sets of 1 to 10 reps continous. Descending the weight with each rep to failure!

The next week legs will be-

leg ext superset leg press 4x12-15 reps

squats superset walking lunges 3x12-15 reps

inner / outer thigh superset

heavy standing calf raise 4 x 15-25 reps

seated calf 2 sets 50reps with a weight that makes me stop at approx 30 reps, shake out the pump and continue, stopping if having to but not finally till 50reps completed!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Haha I seem to always hav dodgy ones on wen I take my pics aswell, are u going to compete at the British this year aswell? My gf lives 5mins from ur gym so I shud pop in and check it out


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin good in the pics mate,

i think you and jordan have very similar builds you just have a little more muscle.


----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

cool Neal i will see you there im doing under90kg class, and simular to you i have been working with Harrold Marillier and i am very excited about the show and my chance to show my improvement since my 5th place at 07 british. Best of luck mate.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin good in the pics mate,
> 
> i think you and jordan have very similar builds you just have a little more muscle.


He has a lot mor muscle


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

titan said:


> Yeah the pants rock!! Seems almost everytime I strip off I have some huge dodgy logo!! Ha!,,,,, u can tell a lot about a person by the underpants.. Lol
> 
> my leg workouts change weekly. One week I will choose a 3exercise giant set on quads. Such as-
> 
> ...


----------



## marticus (Mar 13, 2009)

titan said:


> Yeah the pants rock!! Seems almost everytime I strip off I have some huge dodgy logo!! Ha!,,,,, u can tell a lot about a person by the underpants.. Lol
> 
> my leg workouts change weekly. One week I will choose a 3exercise giant set on quads. Such as-
> 
> ...


 Hi neal hope you remember me competed a few times at nac with you and in hamburg. Heres an interesting proposition for you, im the uk rep for the italian based IBFA, thats int bb fitness association, and selecting a team to compete in their world championships in rome oct 18th, i am over 55 world champion, they are well organised high standard shows, i am taking bob dawson from hinckley and brian connoly, so need a:thumbup1: youngster like yourself, also bob and i would be interested in competing on oct 13th if possible, let me know, will pm you my mobile. Like the site very informative, myb


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah pop in the gym. Infact anyone is always welcome! Krunch gym is 2 mins from junction 26 off the m25 in Waltham abbey!

You'll find me there everday except wed and sun from about 10am till 9pm altho the gym is actually open 6am-10pm.

For directions check 'find us' on www.krunchgym.co.uk

let me no if u poppin by! A great day to come to Krunch is SUNDAY 13th SEPT from 11am as I'm hosting BRITAINS STRONGEST MAN FINAL 2009 u/105k & LONDONS STRONGEST MAN OPEN & NOVICE 2009'!! That's 3 strongman shows at one event!! Will have guests such ad Jimmy Marku and Terry Hollands. Trade stands, food stalls, Krunch cafe open as always and all in aid for the VARIETY CLUB CHILDRENS CHARITY! the event will be filmed for sky TV and local press and websites will be there reporting!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

titan said:


> Yeah pop in the gym. Infact anyone is always welcome! Krunch gym is 2 mins from junction 26 off the m25 in Waltham abbey!
> 
> You'll find me there everday except wed and sun from about 10am till 9pm altho the gym is actually open 6am-10pm.
> 
> ...


ok cool well im back up the gfs next week prob mon/tue so il pop in then. il b in the 9 weeks out mark then...so single figures on the countdown so hopefulli il b lookin half decent lol  .

sounds like an awesome day for the strongman..il make sur im ther for tht one too.

iv got a thread running aswell mate...have a gander if u get a moment be nice to hav ur input on things  ...doing the British Junior Class

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/48383-south-coast-09-now-british-champs-juniors-09-prep-57.html


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*a little on my off season style of training etc*

*off season *, i still train 5 days per week, same bodyparts on same days as I have found this is what works best for me and with my training partners.

I normally do more straight and heavy sets off season with the odd drop set etc but always a forced rep or two!

I actually enjoy training and pushing myself hard!...

legs is the brutal workout of the week and so I wont feel satisfied until the squats are done normally squats are 4-5 sets progressively heavyier with the two final sets as my actual sets to failure working upto 5+1/2 plates per side for 8-10 reps

*Back* is always done witha heavy deadlift at the end of the workout or swapping it bi-weekly to do it at the start as u obviously stronger by doing so. Deadlifts work upto again 5+1/2 plates per side for 6-8 reps for the last 2 sets of a 4-5 total sets. same theory and progression as squats.

*Chest* will be a heavy INC DB press working upto 70 or 80k per DB for 6-8 reps for the final 2 sets to failure of 4 sets

*Shoulders* my main focus is on DB lat raise to bring the side head out and am not a big believer that shoulder presses build the delts best (4me in anycase!)

Although I do also do heavy bar press or strongman equipment, LOG presses from the floor at always at the end of the workout - really hits the delts and cardio!

*Arms* I have really enjoyed heavy to light sets of 1-10 reps,

eg.... preacher curl with the full stack for 1 rep, then lighten the load by 1 pin and do 2 reps, then again for 3 reps until u have done 10 reps on teh final set!! its brutal and works really well, best done with a partner tho to keep the speed of weight change fluid

*Calves* I bomb twice a week, heavy for no less than 15 reps for 4 sets and then onto a seperate exercise for calves and do higher rep 25-50 rep sets for 2-3 sets

hope this gives u an idea. Like many bodybuilders, I dont change my training to much from off season to contest season as heavy weight build or maintain muscle its just the ndiet that changes and the cardio increases!!! damn that cardio!!!!...lol

*however Im lucky to have my own gym and a great resident DJ that spins some cracking new stuff to push u through them gruelling sessions!!! *


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

7 week diet

as mentioned above this is used for one week soley to tighten and lighten me up at the midpoint of the diet plan and make going back to the previous weeks diet seem a blessing.

WAKE- CARDIO 1 HOUR

830 AM MEAL 1

30G OATS

150G WHITE FISH

1TBS FISH OIL

*1030 AM MEAL 2*

45G CFM 90 WHEY

11AM TRAIN

1230 CARDIO 30 MINS

*1PM POST WORKOUT MEAL 3*

60G CFM 90 WHEY

30 VITARGO

*230PM MEAL 4*

100G CHICKEN BREAST

100G SWEET POTATO

6 SLICE CUCUMBER

1 TOMATO

*530 MEAL 5*

100G CHICKEN BREAST

100G SWEET POTATO

6 SLICE CUCUMBER

1 TOMATO

*8PM MEAL 6*

200G STEAK OR SALMON FILLET

GREEN VEG

9PM CARDIO 1 HOUR

*10PM MEAL 7*

60G CFM WHEY

1TBS FISH OIL

*PLUS ALL SUPPLEMENTS TAKEN AS B4 AT SAME TIMES*

VIT C MIN 4G SPREAD OVER DAY

As you can see from the photos it has made a fairly good change already, i will post photos at the end of the week with bodyfat % and weight etc as a comparison.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Will you be competing at Brits if you qualify(sure you will from looks of it).

If so the u100's class looks like a tight one and a good addition to the show?


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

yeah a great addition and about bl##dy time!!!

looking forward to it this year after surviving a breaking my spine some 4 months ago, trying to get into strongman!, not good idea!

Its given me a real lease of new find life and vigor , I dare to say it but im actually enjoying the cardio the diet the struggle... so happy days!

sure the u100k at the british will be hard, every class at the british usually is!!

and good on ya doug!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*5 weeks out now until the UKBFF LEAMINGTON SPA and weigh 16stone 1lb.*

*
*

*
SO WELL ON TRACK TO MAKE THE NEW U/100K CLASS!*
​
The mid -diet strategy worked well, and the dedication through the week on minimal calories and food was great until Sunday, with my final day of training over on Saturday - the next day Sunday felt really tired. Nothing to do but try not to think about eating all day and without the workout to pre occupy my day it was fairly hard work doing nothing. Although to be fair I was far to tired to train and depleated.

The week in total took 11 lbs off me and left me very tight and looking forward to Monday and going back to a somewhat normal comp diet amount of food.

*6 weeks to 5 weeks food looks like this:*

*WAKE- CARDIO 1 HOUR *

830 AM MEAL 1

50G OATS

150G WHITE COD FILLET

1TBS FISH OIL

1030 AM MEAL 2

60G CFM 90 WHEY

*11AM TRAIN *

*1230 CARDIO 30 MINS *

1PM POST WORKOUT MEAL 3

60G CFM 90 WHEY

30 VITARGO

230PM MEAL 4

150G CHICKEN BREAST

200G SWEET POTATO

6 SLICE CUCUMBER

530 MEAL 5

150G CHICKEN BREAST

200G SWEET POTATO

1 TOMATO

8PM MEAL 6

150G SALMON FILLET

GREEN VEG

*9PM CARDIO 1 HOUR *

10PM MEAL 7

150G COD FILLET

GREEN VEG

1TBS FISH OIL

wednesday in week , increase oats at breakfast to 100g and meal 2 to 50g of oats, to help replenish depleating carb/energy stores

and sunday in week, enjoy 4 oatcakes with 2 teaspoons of non sugar peanut butter as a reward like b4.!!!!

PLUS ALL SUPPLEMENTS TAKEN AS B4 AT SAME TIMES

VIT C MIN 5G SPREAD OVER DAY ALONG WITH 5 LITRES MIN OF WATER

*The workouts this week* have been slowly better and better as the energy levels returned and include slightly faster workouts, combining more supersets and giantsets to really pump the area - along with nuts and bolts heavy standard sets to maintain the mass.

I have also been incorperating FST-7 training into the workouts over the past 2 weeks with great success. Both me and my non- dieting training partner, Chris, have found ourselves very pumped from the final 7 sets with little rest between sets and very sore some 2-3 days after...! so we look to carry that style on throughout.

*Todays phots after hamstrings and cardio*


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Whoa! Looking pretty damned good! :thumb:

(Sent you a PM a while back btw.)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looking in very good nick mate great stuff.

so ure cheat meal for the week is 4 oat cakes with peanut butter. thats good lol.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Neal would you be interested in doing a photo shoot...maybe worth while for your sponsor?

Let me know what you think ....some of my work can be seen on www.fivosphotography.com

Fivos


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi fiv!!

Yeah mate defo up for a shoot! Anytime is good really as Im at my gym most days from 10am till about 8pm. I actually need some good

photos to take away with me to the Czech open on 17th October at my sponsors request. If u would like to do them great! Let me no old friend!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Included here is a link of a typical pre comp quad session, well part of, so as not to bore u guys. It's been edited by my bro to keep it fluid - run time about 6-7 mins.

Was taken about 7 weeks out, so couple weeks ago






hope it captures the giantset well!!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

So after a week of returning back to a similar contest diet my weight has still depleated by a further 2lb , now weighing sub 16 stone for the 1st time in many competitive years! This has Been the plan this year- as I've like many other competitve bodybuilders, felt that icould always look sharper and with the introduction this year of u/100kg class it's seemed the perfect time to push the boundaries!

So at 5 weeks out I weigh 15'13lb and have been carefully monitoring myself along with the ever watchfully eye overseeing my prep- Dave Kingham. We both feel it's all good to date with my metabollism getting the planned boost at the mid-point over diet week, I appear to be running on gas and for someone with a very standard metabolism- now have for the 1st time a run-fast metabalism.

This is great news, it now feels like I can see differences everyday and don't appear to have hardly any fat left to rid! Intact I'm actually having to increase my carbs a little each week to prevent too much weight loss- 2lb a week is max at this stage.

5 weeks food looks like this:

WAKE- CARDIO 1 HOUR

830 AM MEAL 1

75G OATS

150G WHITE COD FILLET

1TBS FISH OIL

1030 AM MEAL 2

60G CFM 90 WHEY

1TSPN UDOS OIL

11AM TRAIN

1230 CARDIO 30 MINS

1PM POST WORKOUT MEAL 3

60G CFM 90 WHEY

45G VITARGO

230PM MEAL 4

150G CHICKEN BREAST

200G SWEET POTATO

6 SLICE CUCUMBER

530 MEAL 5

150G CHICKEN BREAST

200G SWEET POTATO

1 TOMATO

8PM MEAL 6

150G SALMON FILLET

GREEN VEG

9PM CARDIO 1 HOUR

10PM MEAL 7

150G COD FILLET

GREEN VEG

1TBS FISH OIL

wednesday in week , increase oats at breakfast to 100g and meal 2 to 50g of oats, to help replenish depleating carb/energy stores

and sunday in week, enjoy 4 oatcakes with 2 teaspoons of non sugar peanut butter as a reward like b4.!!!!

PLUS ALL SUPPLEMENTS TAKEN AS B4 AT SAME TIMES

VIT C MIN 5G SPREAD OVER DAY ALONG WITH 5 LITRES MIN OF WATER


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is another link to the leg training film. On YouTube


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

OK so after 10 weeks dieting now I am nearly at the 4 weeks mark and today is FINALLY the 1st day I have made the 100KG class.

I lost 2lb this last few days in week 5 to 4, although I have put the carbs up in the morning I still lost 2 lbs this week and so a good place to be with 4 weeks left in the diet b4 the leamington spa UKBFF contest and a metabalism thats of fire!!

Being on this diet has worked real well so far and I have actually found the hard dieting into the middle phase has been instrimental in getting a good kick in the metabolism and shedding the weight and fat early has allowed me to eat more now, feel better in myself, no stress , no hunger and still the diets seems to be working well.

so today photos...GREAT!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

wicked conditioning pal


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Awesome :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Neal looking very well pal...if you would like to sort out a shoot let me know im sure we can sort something out....

Fivos


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Easy fiv! How's things.? I'd be more than up 4 that ! Will u be at FAME Sunday in Brighton? We can arrange a date then as I'll be down all weekend if not gimme a call at Krunch gy. On 01992864433 any day but Wednesdays r good!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

titan said:


> Easy fiv! How's things.? I'd be more than up 4 that ! Will u be at FAME Sunday in Brighton? We can arrange a date then as I'll be down all weekend if not gimme a call at Krunch gy. On 01992864433 any day but Wednesdays r good!


Hey Neal, cant do fame as its my 41st Brithday this saturday then family on Sunday..(yea i know hard to believe LOL!) we could use your studio to do some canvas backdrop proper studio lighting (like the ones i did for M&F of Eddie and Carmen check them out on www.fivosphotography.com ) which i think will come out superb (you can bring your staffie as well  ).

Will arrange something soon as im just waiting to hear from Weider if my Mr Olympia Press pass has been approved which is on Sept 24th-27th.

Your looking so balanced these days mate...its been a while since we trained....

Fivos


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Amazing changes from the first photos titan! You look fantastic. Are those tats easy to cover up at comp time?

Have to say I really didn't like that leg training video - most of the footage was on its side and there were too many shot changes (so annoying trying to get used to a change of shot and then it goes and changes again - like friggin' music vids!) and too many gray-scale inverted shots too... all imho of course!!  :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Great journal Neal, keep up the good work!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Looking quality mate


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Cool thanks everyone. It only really matters what we look like on the one half hour of that one planned day- but so far so good!

Yeah the video wad all over the place it was only done as a test idea but when my bro edited it he said the same about the angles. I'll do another very soon, it's all good fun!

And FIVOS 41!!! r u for real bud?!? Wow u looking good, young and almost as handsome as me?!!! Lol!! Hope I age as well and am

injury free in 10 years!!

Call the gym fiv thurs or fri after lunch and we can have a catch up and chat or if u passing pop in mate. Dinner is on me!!

Be great to doa shoot with u and my sponsors. Vitalmax r very keen on using my image and tattoo etc so I can pass u onto them ! They r a real great bunch, intact they r in the process of finishing my own tattoo t-shirt designed on my tatts! Very nice 4me

speak soon ol man!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Neal, just come across this thread for the 1st time and found it inspiring and motivating as i too am looking to enter the U100kg ( 1st time ) and im 6weeks out from my planned show..

So with any luck, infact with all the look in the world, ( on my behalf ), lol, i'll see you at the finals...

Looking great by the way:thumbup1:


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks brabus!! Hey I had doubts that I'd make the weight from a off season fairly lean 18 1/2 stone I never dieted down under 16 b4 but with self belief and f&£k loadsa cardio anything can be done.. Lol...

Hope u get there bud, I'm sure u will!'!!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

HOLD THE WEIGHT LOSS

wednesday of week 5-4 I had a discussion with Dave Kingham, as he has been

overseeing my diet this year as to the fact I've dropped another 4lb in the last 4days and at 15'9lb with over 4 weeks we made a slight diet change in attempt to slow the weight loss a little.. Touch wood it should work well and also the extra cals from protein will safeguard muscle loss- it's silar to what I done on the past peeps if things move on too fast- still a great place to be- infacy not hungry at all!! At last!

All the chicken/ fish meals increae by 50g so each portion now 200g


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*2 days on the extra protein has done the trick*, i look slightly fuller, still as vascular and the weight has infact gained 1 lb to 15'10 so ideal if we sit around here before lowering again into carb depleation week.!!!

plus the little extra food, has given me a real kick in energy, fullness and feel like a mortal again!!! hopefully a few less zombie weeks that come with dieting.. all good


----------



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

Mate, you are looking awsum. Good luck with it.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Any updates mate??


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*At last photos from the UKBFF LEAMINGTON SPA taken 20/09/09* , Great day thanks to all that supported me and great to be the heavyweight winner on the day.

A very well run comp and great location!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

pics r awesome mate gd job


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

Cheers mate! U must be nearly there now 2!! Looking forward to the big British finals!??


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

great pics. You also looked god damn hawt on telly the other day:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Look fantastic in the pics mate, well done


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

titan said:


> Cheers mate! U must be nearly there now 2!! Looking forward to the big British finals!??


ye mate last final push n im there  , im mega excited...wil b a gd day, wat r u doing comp wise? r u doing the Czech open still?


----------

